# Verständnisfrage zum Serveralias



## Sunghost (23. Okt. 2017)

Hi,
ich habe ispconfig so konfiguriert, bzw. es war so, dass der Alias auf die web_id verweist. In der vhost steht entspr. auch 19 oder 3. Habe ich es richtig verstanden und ich kann nun die Webseite wie folgt aufrufen: 19.server-domain ??? Wenn ich das mache kommt bei mir die Apache Conf Seite. Da muss noch was konfiguriert werden oder?


----------



## Sunghost (29. Okt. 2017)

Ich hole die Frage nochmal hervor - einer eine Idee? Hinzuzufügen sei noch, dass der DNS Server nicht gleich der ISPConfig Server ist.
edit: sofern ich das richtig sehe, so sind die alias Einträge zwar in den korrekten vhost Einträgen, aber sofern die Domain noch nicht transferiert ist, kann man diese ja nicht nutzen, oder? Nur so gedacht, aber wenn ich einen entsprechenden Alias im DNS meiner Hauptdomain setze und dann noch eine Weiterleitung könnte das funktionieren, oder? Das wäre aber ein ganz schöner Aufwand.


----------



## Till (30. Okt. 2017)

server-domain muss schon transferert sein und per wildcard aufd en Server zeigen, damit Du andere Kundedomains per alias erreichen kannst. Macht aber bei aktuellen cms eh wenig seinn, da nimmt man einen lokalen hosts Datei Eintrag zum testen.


----------



## Sunghost (30. Okt. 2017)

Oh dann habe ich das falsch verstanden. Ich dachte das was man in der Serverkonfiguration unter "Webseiten Autoalias" konfigurieren kann, ist für den Fall, dass die Domain noch nicht erreichbar ist und man so z.B. testen kann. Ja bei CMS, Blogs etc. macht es keinnen Sinn, aber wohl bei Eigenentwicklungen z.b. In diesem Fall habe ich einen neuen Kunden mit Webseite und der noch nicht transferierten Domain eingerichtet. Nun woll ich testen, ob die Testseite inkl. Datenbank z.B. über http://Website_Id.server-domain.tld aufrufbar ist. Mh, also funktioniert dies nur sofern die Hauptdomain transferiert ist und die Option "Webseiten Autoalias" ist nur eine Alternative, oder?


----------



## Till (30. Okt. 2017)

Zitat von Sunghost:


> Oh dann habe ich das falsch verstanden. Ich dachte das was man in der Serverkonfiguration unter "Webseiten Autoalias" konfigurieren kann, ist für den Fall, dass die Domain noch nicht erreichbar ist und man so z.B. testen kann.


Das ist schon richtig, aber server-domain.tld muss halt transferierts ein, kunde-domain.tld nicht, denn so kannst Du irgendwas.server-domain.tld als alias nutzen um auf die website kunden-domain.tld zuzugreifen. Und Du slltest nicht nur die ID nehmen als alias, das kann Probleme machen denke ich, lieber sowas wie web  plus die ID, denn nur eine Zahl ohne Buchstabe(n) ist glaube ich im Domain System nicht zulässig.


----------



## Sunghost (30. Okt. 2017)

Hi Till,
ah ok, also die server-domain.tld ist gleichzeitig auch die unter der das Panel läuft und ist Online / aktiv = ok. die Kunden-Domain.tld ist in Kündigung und wird wohl noch freigegeben ?!. In ISP wurde entspr. alles angelegt und eingetragen, DNS Eintrag auf ext. DNS Server fehlt halt noch wegen Transfer. Somit ist der Alias auch angegeben, leider hatte ich damals bei der Serverinstallation versäumt mehr als nur die ID anzugegben, da hast du Recht. Den Punkt könnte ich ja nachträglich 1. in der Konfiguration für die neuen ändern und 2. in der vhost, oder?


----------



## Sunghost (7. Nov. 2017)

Zitat von Till:


> Das ist schon richtig, aber server-domain.tld muss halt transferierts ein, kunde-domain.tld nicht, denn so kannst Du irgendwas.server-domain.tld als alias nutzen um auf die website kunden-domain.tld zuzugreifen. Und Du slltest nicht nur die ID nehmen als alias, das kann Probleme machen denke ich, lieber sowas wie web  plus die ID, denn nur eine Zahl ohne Buchstabe(n) ist glaube ich im Domain System nicht zulässig.


Hi Till,
ich möchte das thema nochmal vorholen. Die "Hauptdomain", also nicht die "Kundendomain" ist transferiert, bzw. darüber läuft auch isp. Demnach müsste ich einen Alias wie z.b. k_123.hauptdomain.tld im isp von Hand anlegen. Dort würde ich bei Weiterleitungsziel den Pfad zum Webroot der Kundendomain anlegen, oder? Danach müsste dann der Kunde über diese AliasDomain auf seinen Webspace zugreifen können. Richtig?


----------



## Till (7. Nov. 2017)

Du fügst einfach den alias ein, weiterleitungsziel muss leer bleiben.


----------



## Sunghost (7. Nov. 2017)

Hi, ah ok, isp würde dann intern auf das korrekte Webverzeichnis leiten, oder? Ich hatte es so verstanden, dass dann die Domain aufgerufen wird, die es aber noch nicht im DNS auf diesem Server gibt ... Ok, dann habe ich es verstanden. Vielen Dank Till.

edit: ich habe es jetzt mal eingestellt, erhalte aber ein lets encrypt Fehler, obwohl ich keine Umleitung von webxy.hauptdomain.tld auf kundendomain.tld habe und auch in der Konf der Hauptdomain keine Umleitung mittels * Wildcard habe. Idee?
=> ok sehe grade das bei der Hauptdomain die Option "Rewrite HTTP to HTTPS" aktiviert ist, was ja aktuell noch ok ist. Wenn ich jedoch Aliasdomains anlege, dann ist das problematisch, da das Lets Encr. Zert korrekt funktioniert und den Alias als Fehler erkennt.


----------



## Sunghost (7. Nov. 2017)

Hi,
irgendwas scheint eigenartig. 
Die Konf der Aliasdomain ist nun wie folgt nach Feldern im isp von open -> unten:
webxy.paneldomain.tld
kundendomain.tld
kein redirect
leer
keine
kein redirect
haken gesetzt
Reiter Umleitung der kundendomain.tld:
r=301,L
leer
domain.tld=>www.domain.tld
haken gesetzt

Merkwürdig ist nun, dass beim Aufruf der Aliasdomain eine ganz andere Seite aufgerufen wird ?! Ich habe die vhosts im Apache Dir kontrolliert, aber die sehen normal aus. Die Aliasdomain der falschen Seite ist web1 <- evtl. ist hier die Auswertung falsch? Verstehe ich grade nicht.


----------



## Sunghost (8. Nov. 2017)

Hi,
ich brauche hier ein wenig Hilfe. Status ist meine vorherige Antwort mit dem aktuellen Ergebnis, dass der Domainalias beim Aufruf auf eine andere Webseite leitet.


----------



## Sunghost (8. Nov. 2017)

Argh - alles ok - es lag am Browsercache.
edit - oder auch nicht - beim konfigurieren war der Haken bei Lets Encrypt draußen und nur SSL aktiviert. :komisch: nun beide aktiviert und es sieht 1.A aus ...


----------



## Sunghost (8. Nov. 2017)

Nachtrag und Frage
Ich stelle fest, dass solange keine Webseite zur kunden-domain.tld erstellt wurde, ich auch keinen Alias.hauptdomain.tld dafür erstellen kann. Ist das so korrekt? Wenn ja wie ist das das Doing bei dir / euch?


----------



## Till (9. Nov. 2017)

Zitat von Sunghost:


> Ich stelle fest, dass solange keine Webseite zur kunden-domain.tld erstellt wurde, ich auch keinen Alias.hauptdomain.tld dafür erstellen kann. Ist das so korrekt? Wenn ja wie ist das das Doing bei dir / euch?


Klar ist das korrekt. Wie bitte soll es einen alias für etwas geben das nicht existiert.


----------



## Sunghost (9. Nov. 2017)

Hi,
ja sicher, dachte nur, dass es da noch einen Trick gibt  um das vorzubereiten, da ja ansonten die Domain erstellt wird, dann der Kunde diese erst als Webseite einrichten kann und dann ggf. auch erst der Alias erstellt werden kann. Aber ich denke ich müsste ich meinen Workflow mal überdenken. Soweit erst mal besten Dank


----------



## Till (9. Nov. 2017)

Du kannst doch einfach die Webseite mit der endgültigen Domain anlegen und dannd en Alias dafür einfügen.


----------



## Sunghost (9. Nov. 2017)

Hi,
theortisch schon, wenn jedoch als Bsp. 10GB Webspace zur Verfügung stehen und dort so viele Domains / Webseiten wie Speicher z.B. enthalten ist, betrieben werden können, dann kann man schlecht für den Kunden 3GB einplanen. Einzige Idee wäre hier ein "Dummy-Wert" anzugebgen, den der Kunde in jedem Fall ändern muss.


----------

